# freeriden und downhill rund um HANNOVER???



## scarto8 (18. Juli 2009)

hey ich bin sascha und habe mir vor kurzem mein erstes bike gekauft.wohne seid 2 jahren in hannover und suche jetzt ein paar leute zum biken.freerider oder ein paar dh'ler wären ganz cool .bin anfänger und würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir ein paar stecken in und um hannover nennen könnt,ein paar tipps gebt oder ich mich mal bei euch anschließen kann.

hoffe es melden sich ein paar.

mfg sascha


----------



## Fh4n (19. Juli 2009)

Hey Sascha!
Melde dich einfach mal bei uns www.bc-north.de im Forum an:
http://www.bc-north.de/forum/index.php

Wir sind einige hundert Biker aus Hannover und Umgebung, die Meisten FR/DH Fahrer, aber es sind auch viele andere Diziplinen vertreten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (19. Juli 2009)

Oder schau mal bei Biken im Deister vorbei. Der Deister ist ein klase FR Revier.
Fh4n schaut auch immer mal wieder vorbai.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Vinzlo (3. August 2009)

ich komm zwar aus Brauschweig aber hannover ist ja gleich neben an und in BS und umgebung gibts auch ein paar nette strecken BS Nussberg also einfach mal melden


----------



## hoerman2201 (3. August 2009)

bs ist aber für hannoveraner eine verbotene stadt


----------



## bastis (11. Januar 2010)

J>ea wir haben ja hier in hannover auch paar schicke sachen, so ein bischen fun und dirt, nette leute etc. da kann man sich immer mal anschliessen.. oda mal paar runden im deister stehen auch oft an!!! vieleicht mal pm melden!


----------

